# Stage 10 Results - discuss



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Results

1 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 4.50.35 (36.65 km/h)
2 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel 
3 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank  0.09
4 Francisco Mancebo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
5 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC 1.02
6 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 1.15
7 Eddy Mazzoleni (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 2.14
8 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 
9 Andreas KlÃ¶den (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
10 Andrei Kashechkin (Kaz) Credit Agricole 
11 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems 
12 Leonardo Piepoli (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
13 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
14 JÃ¶rg Jaksche (Ger) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 2.19
15 Santiago Botero (Col) Phonak Hearing Systems 2.50
16 Christophe Moreau (Fra) Credit Agricole 2.58
17 Stefano Garzelli (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 3.44
18 Kim Kirchen (Lux) Fassa Bortolo 3.59
19 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel 
20 Chris Horner (USA) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
21 Haimar Zubeldia (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 4.04
22 Michael Rogers (Aus) Quick.Step 4.27
23 Carlos Sastre (Spa) Team CSC 4.49
24 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team 5.18
25 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC 
26 Joseba Beloki (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 5.36
27 Mikel Astarloza (Spa) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
28 Georg Totschnig (Aut) Gerolsteiner 6.38
29 Sandy Casar (Fra) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 
30 David MoncoutiÃ© (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
31 StÃ©phane Goubert (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
32 Maxim Iglinski (Kaz) Domina Vacanze 
33 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
34 Alberto Contador (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 
35 Giuseppe Guerini (Ita) T-Mobile Team 
36 Oscar Sevilla (Spa) T-Mobile Team 
37 Oscar Pereiro Sio (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 7.29
38 Axel Merckx (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 8.07
39 Laurent Brochard (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 9.07
40 JÃ¶rg Ludewig (Ger) Domina Vacanze 
41 Marcos Serrano (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 9.49
42 Roberto Heras (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 
43 Pietro Caucchioli (Ita) Credit Agricole 
44 CÃ©dric Vasseur (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
45 Patrice Halgand (Fra) Credit Agricole 
46 Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 10.02
47 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel 10.16
48 Jose Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel 
49 Thomas LÃ¶vkvist (Swe) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 11.51
50 Christophe Brandt (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
51 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel 
52 JÃ©rÃ´me Pineau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
53 Xabier Zandio (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
54 Denis Menchov (Rus) Rabobank 
55 Michael Boogerd (Ned) Rabobank 12.30
56 Iker Camano (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 14.04
57 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
58 Gorazd Stangelj (Slo) Lampre-Caffita 
59 Tobias Steinhauser (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
60 Yuriy Krivtsov (Ukr) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
61 Bradley McGee (Aus) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 
62 Nicolas Fritsch (Fra) Saunier Duval-Prodir 14.21
63 Joost Posthuma (Ned) Rabobank 14.24
64 Gianluca Bortolami (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 16.28
65 Walter BÃ©nÃ©teau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 16.31
66 Pierrick FÃ©drigo (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
67 Massimo Giunti (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 
68 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger) Quick.Step 
69 JosÃ© Luis Arrieta (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
70 Manuel Beltran (Spa) Discovery Channel 
71 David Arroyo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
72 Jose Enrique Gutierrez (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 
73 Alexandre Moos (Swi) Phonak Hearing Systems 
74 Nicolas Portal (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
75 Stephan Schreck (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
76 Daniele Nardello (Ita) T-Mobile Team 
77 Dario Frigo (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 17.18
78 Matthias Kessler (Ger) T-Mobile Team 19.54
79 Angel Vicioso (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 
80 Beat Zberg (Swi) Gerolsteiner 21.31
81 Fabian Wegmann (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
82 Didier Rous (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
83 Alessandro Cortinovis (Ita) Domina Vacanze 
84 Dario Cioni (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 
85 Lorenzo Bernucci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 
86 Volodimir Gustov (Ukr) Fassa Bortolo 
87 David Canada (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
88 Alessandro Vanotti (Ita) Domina Vacanze 
89 Nicki SÃ¶rensen (Den) Team CSC 
90 Ronny Scholz (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
91 Juan Manuel Garate (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
92 Sebastian Lang (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
93 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel 
94 Inaki Isasi (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
95 Franco Pellizotti (Fra) Liquigas-Bianchi 
96 Matthieu Sprick (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
97 Iban Mayo (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
98 Francis Mourey (Fra) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 
99 Stuart O'Grady (Aus) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
100 Jose Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel 
101 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel 22.09
102 Juan Antonio Flecha (Spa) Fassa Bortolo 24.39
103 Luis LeÃ³n Sanchez (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 28.03
104 Pieter Weening (Ned) Rabobank 28.41
105 Daniele Righi (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
106 Giovanni Lombardi (Ita) Team CSC 31.29
107 Jens Voigt (Ger) Team CSC 
108 Mauro Facci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 
109 Inigo Landaluze (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 32.26
110 Carlos Da Cruz (Fra) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 32.40
111 Marcus Ljungqvist (Swe) Liquigas-Bianchi 
112 Wim Vansevenant (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 33.51
113 Mario Aerts (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
114 Johan Vansummeren (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
115 FrÃ©dÃ©ric Bessy (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
116 Thierry Marichal (Bel) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
117 Rubens Bertogliati (Swi) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
118 David Loosli (Swi) Lampre-Caffita  
119 Matthew White (Aus) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
120 Allan Davis (Aus) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 
121 Alessandro Bertolini (Ita) Domina Vacanze 35.47
122 Erik Dekker (Ned) Rabobank 36.22
123 Michael Rich (Ger) Gerolsteiner 38.11
124 Robert Hunter (RSA) Phonak Hearing Systems 
125 David Herrero (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
126 Janek Tombak (Est) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
127 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 
128 Servais Knaven (Ned) Quick.Step 
129 Mauro Gerosa (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 
130 Robert FÃ¶rster (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
131 Peter Wrolich (Aut) Gerolsteiner 
132 StÃ©phane AugÃ© (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
133 Thomas Voeckler (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
134 Bert Grabsch (Ger) Phonak Hearing Systems 
135 Guido Trenti (USA) Quick.Step 
136 Michael Albasini (Swi) Liquigas-Bianchi 
137 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun) Credit Agricole 
138 Bernhard Eisel (Aut) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 
139 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Fassa Bortolo 
140 SÃ©bastien Hinault (Fra) Credit Agricole 
141 Manuel Quinziato (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
142 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick.Step 
143 Daniel Becke (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
144 Magnus Backstedt (Swe) Liquigas-Bianchi 
145 Kevin Hulsmans (Bel) Quick.Step 
146 Baden Cooke (Aus) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 
147 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 
148 Bram Tankink (Ned) Quick.Step 
149 Anthony Geslin (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
150 Rafael Nuritdinov (Uzb) Domina Vacanze 
151 Nicolas Jalabert (Fra) Phonak Hearing Systems 
152 Kurt-Asle Arvesen (Nor) Team CSC 
153 Kjell CarlstrÃ¶m (Fin) Liquigas-Bianchi 
154 Ludovic Turpin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
155 Samuel Dumoulin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
156 Andrei Grivko (Ukr) Domina Vacanze 
157 Gerben LÃ¶wik (Ned) Rabobank 
158 Marc Wauters (Bel) Rabobank 
159 Wilfried Cretskens (Bel) Quick.Step 
160 Simon Gerrans (Aus) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
161 Salvatore Commesso (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
162 Luke Roberts (Aus) Team CSC 
163 Jose Vicente GarcÃ*a Acosta (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
164 Laurent LefÃ¨vre (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
165 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Credit Agricole 
166 Unai Etxebarria (Ven) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
167 SÃ©bastien Joly (Fra) Credit Agricole 
168 Stefano Zanini (Ita) Quick.Step 
169 Iker Flores (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
170 Angelo Furlan (Ita) Domina Vacanze 
171 Fred Rodriguez (USA) Davitamon-Lotto 
172 Jean-Patrick Nazon (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
173 Karsten Kroon (Ned) Rabobank 
DNS Evgeni Petrov (Rus) Lampre-Caffita 
DNF Gerrit Glomser (Aut) Lampre-Caffita 


-------------------


General classification after stage 10

1 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel 37.11.04 (44.934 km/h)
2 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank 0.38
3 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC 2.40
4 Christophe Moreau (Fra) Credit Agricole 2.42
5 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 3.16
6 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 3.58
7 Francisco Mancebo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 4.00
8 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team 4.02
9 Andreas KlÃ¶den (Ger) T-Mobile Team 4.16
10 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems 
11 Santiago Botero (Col) Phonak Hearing Systems 5.20
12 JÃ¶rg Jaksche (Ger) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 5.33
13 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 5.55
14 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel 6.25
15 Andrei Kashechkin (Kaz) Credit Agricole 6.32
16 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team 
17 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC 6.37
18 Carlos Sastre (Spa) Team CSC 
19 Stefano Garzelli (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 8.04
20 Kim Kirchen (Lux) Fassa Bortolo 8.15
21 Joseba Beloki (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 8.31
22 Eddy Mazzoleni (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 8.46
23 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 9.03
24 Chris Horner (USA) Saunier Duval-Prodir 9.05
25 Michael Rogers (Aus) Quick.Step 9.10
26 Haimar Zubeldia (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 10.07
27 Alberto Contador (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 10.23
28 Oscar Pereiro Sio (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 10.35
29 Oscar Sevilla (Spa) T-Mobile Team 11.00
30 Georg Totschnig (Aut) Gerolsteiner 11.43
31 Mikel Astarloza (Spa) Ag2r-Prevoyance 12.02
32 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel 12.15
33 Giuseppe Guerini (Ita) T-Mobile Team 12.19
34 Sandy Casar (Fra) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 12.47
35 David MoncoutiÃ© (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 12.59
36 Roberto Heras (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 
37 Jose Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel 13.03
38 Maxim Iglinski (Kaz) Domina Vacanze 13.08
39 StÃ©phane Goubert (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 13.45
40 Leonardo Piepoli (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 14.09
41 Axel Merckx (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 14.42
42 Laurent Brochard (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 14.53
43 Marcos Serrano (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 15.24
44 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel 16.06
45 Denis Menchov (Rus) Rabobank 16.16
46 Pietro Caucchioli (Ita) Credit Agricole 16.23
47 JÃ¶rg Ludewig (Ger) Domina Vacanze 16.25
48 Michael Boogerd (Ned) Rabobank 17.55
49 JÃ©rÃ´me Pineau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 18.14
50 Bradley McGee (Aus) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 18.28
51 Jose Enrique Gutierrez (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 19.41
52 Dario Frigo (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 20.32
53 Manuel Beltran (Spa) Discovery Channel 21.25
54 Xabier Zandio (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 21.44
55 Gorazd Stangelj (Slo) Lampre-Caffita 21.54
56 Thomas LÃ¶vkvist (Swe) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 22.13
57 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger) Quick.Step 22.30
58 CÃ©dric Vasseur (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 22.52
59 Patrice Halgand (Fra) Credit Agricole 23.14
60 Angel Vicioso (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 24.17
61 Jose Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel 25.27
62 Franco Pellizotti (Fra) Liquigas-Bianchi 25.51
63 Alexandre Moos (Swi) Phonak Hearing Systems 26.13
64 Lorenzo Bernucci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 27.09
65 Nicolas Portal (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 27.14
66 Iban Mayo (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 27.31
67 Dario Cioni (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 
68 Stuart O'Grady (Aus) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 28.36
69 Didier Rous (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 28.49
70 Juan Antonio Flecha (Spa) Fassa Bortolo 28.58
71 Christophe Brandt (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 29.22
72 Jens Voigt (Ger) Team CSC 29.23
73 Nicki SÃ¶rensen (Den) Team CSC 29.54
74 Matthias Kessler (Ger) T-Mobile Team 30.03
75 Beat Zberg (Swi) Gerolsteiner 30.23
76 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 30.33
77 David Arroyo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 30.54
78 Massimo Giunti (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 31.18
79 JosÃ© Luis Arrieta (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 32.13
80 Nicolas Fritsch (Fra) Saunier Duval-Prodir 32.33
81 Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 32.34
82 Ronny Scholz (Ger) Gerolsteiner 32.46
83 Sebastian Lang (Ger) Gerolsteiner 33.12
84 David Canada (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 33.40
85 Pieter Weening (Ned) Rabobank  33.41
86 Daniele Nardello (Ita) T-Mobile Team 33.57
87 Joost Posthuma (Ned) Rabobank 34.17
88 Pierrick FÃ©drigo (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 34.39
89 Stephan Schreck (Ger) T-Mobile Team 35.38
90 Walter BÃ©nÃ©teau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 35.56
91 Juan Manuel Garate (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 37.50
92 Volodimir Gustov (Ukr) Fassa Bortolo 38.28
93 Luis LeÃ³n Sanchez (Spa) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 38.31
94 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel 38.57
95 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel 39.19
96 Tobias Steinhauser (Ger) T-Mobile Team 40.22
97 David Loosli (Swi) Lampre-Caffita 42.31
98 Gianluca Bortolami (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 42.34
99 Inigo Landaluze (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 44.42
100 Iker Camano (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 45.48
101 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 46.46
102 Alessandro Cortinovis (Ita) Domina Vacanze 46.55
103 Yuriy Krivtsov (Ukr) Ag2r-Prevoyance 48.33
104 Anthony Geslin (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 50.27
105 Fabian Wegmann (Ger) Gerolsteiner 50.51
106 Bert Grabsch (Ger) Phonak Hearing Systems 52.20
107 Kurt-Asle Arvesen (Nor) Team CSC 52.27
108 Giovanni Lombardi (Ita) Team CSC 53.08
109 Inaki Isasi (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 54.04
110 Rubens Bertogliati (Swi) Saunier Duval-Prodir 54.19
111 Mario Aerts (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 54.46
112 Luke Roberts (Aus) Team CSC 56.11
113 Francis Mourey (Fra) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 58.55
114 Bram Tankink (Ned) Quick.Step 59.33
115 Marcus Ljungqvist (Swe) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.01.02
116 Matthieu Sprick (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 1.01.57
117 Andrei Grivko (Ukr) Domina Vacanze 1.02.02
118 Fred Rodriguez (USA) Davitamon-Lotto 1.02.45
119 Allan Davis (Aus) Liberty Seguros-WÃ¼rth 1.02.59
120 Salvatore Commesso (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 1.03.16
121 Thierry Marichal (Bel) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 1.04.00
122 Mauro Facci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 1.04.29
123 Matthew White (Aus) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 1.04.52
124 Alessandro Vanotti (Ita) Domina Vacanze 1.05.14
125 Thomas Voeckler (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 1.05.40
126 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun) Credit Agricole 1.06.36
127 Nicolas Jalabert (Fra) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.06.40
128 Daniele Righi (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 1.06.56
129 Ludovic Turpin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 1.09.32
130 Michael Rich (Ger) Gerolsteiner 1.10.15
131 StÃ©phane AugÃ© (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 1.10.28
132 Erik Dekker (Ned) Rabobank 1.10.51
133 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Fassa Bortolo 1.11.09
134 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick.Step 1.11.40
135 Carlos Da Cruz (Fra) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 1.11.53
136 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Credit Agricole 1.11.59
137 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 1.12.00
138 Alessandro Bertolini (Ita) Domina Vacanze 1.12.08
139 Magnus Backstedt (Swe) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.12.10
140 Mauro Gerosa (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.12.51
141 Bernhard Eisel (Aut) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 1.13.37
142 David Herrero (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 1.14.07
143 SÃ©bastien Joly (Fra) Credit Agricole 1.14.36
144 Baden Cooke (Aus) FranÃ§aise Des Jeux 1.15.13
145 Angelo Furlan (Ita) Domina Vacanze 1.15.14
146 Wim Vansevenant (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 1.15.45
147 Marc Wauters (Bel) Rabobank 1.15.52
148 Johan Vansummeren (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 1.16.32
149 Kjell CarlstrÃ¶m (Fin) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.17.07
150 Michael Albasini (Swi) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.17.46
151 Gerben LÃ¶wik (Ned) Rabobank 1.17.54
152 Manuel Quinziato (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 1.17.57
153 Unai Etxebarria (Ven) Euskaltel-Euskadi 1.18.05
154 Guido Trenti (USA) Quick.Step 1.18.08
155 SÃ©bastien Hinault (Fra) Credit Agricole 1.18.10
156 Wilfried Cretskens (Bel) Quick.Step 1.18.20
157 Robert Hunter (RSA) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.18.30
158 Karsten Kroon (Ned) Rabobank 1.18.42
159 Simon Gerrans (Aus) Ag2r-Prevoyance 1.18.45
160 Peter Wrolich (Aut) Gerolsteiner 1.18.54
161 Samuel Dumoulin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 1.18.58
162 Robert FÃ¶rster (Ger) Gerolsteiner 1.19.39
163 Laurent LefÃ¨vre (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 1.21.15
164 Servais Knaven (Ned) Quick.Step 1.21.34
165 Kevin Hulsmans (Bel) Quick.Step 1.22.09
166 Jose Vicente GarcÃ*a Acosta (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 1.22.17
167 Rafael Nuritdinov (Uzb) Domina Vacanze 1.23.17
168 Stefano Zanini (Ita) Quick.Step 1.23.44
169 FrÃ©dÃ©ric Bessy (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 1.23.52
170 Daniel Becke (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 1.27.01
171 Janek Tombak (Est) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 1.29.31
172 Jean-Patrick Nazon (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 1.39.56
173 Iker Flores (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 1.48.30


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Armstrong... is DA MAN. Period.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

incredible...one of the most thrilling climbs I have ever watched!

felt bad for Jan...he looked like the very picture of pain...

Basso bonks! Unbelievable...

Rasmussen looks strong.

Lance is the man...


----------



## Stinky Hippie (Jul 19, 2002)

*Yeah... wow!*

Is this where we rekindle the stage 8 debate?

That was perhaps the most dramatic team effort I've ever seen. 

Vino lost 5 minutes. unreal.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

*wow.*



francois said:


> ...................



I think that... "wow." about covers it for me. 

wow.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Shelled like peas.....


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*I think I need to leave work early so I*

can watch the tape at home. Man that last climb sounded brutal! I "watched" the live updates on Velonews and Cyclingnews.


----------



## mb168 (Jan 3, 2005)

Turned out the way I guessed but I STILL can't wait to get home to see iton Tivo!!! Sounded killer on cyclingnews.com


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Well it turned out the way I thought it would, but not the way I had hoped. Actually, I didn't think Mancebo and Rasmussen would be able to hang the whole way. I thought it would have been Basso instead. 

Jeeze, I was really hoping T-Mobile could walk the walk as the say...


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

Jeez, Armstrong showed who's the boss on this one. There's plenty more of the tour to come, but I think that between the ITT and this stage, Lance has shown he's got the best form in the peloton. Barring incident or accident, it's hard to see him not making it 7. 

Valverde seemed solid. If Rasmussen carries on like this he could end up on the podium. Looks like the battle for 2nd and 3rd could be interesting...sigh.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*holy cow*



Americano_a_Roma said:


> Jeez, Armstrong showed who's the boss on this one. There's plenty more of the tour to come, but I think that between the ITT and this stage, Lance has shown he's got the best form in the peloton. Barring incident or accident, it's hard to see him not making it 7.
> 
> Valverde seemed solid. If Rasmussen carries on like this he could end up on the podium. Looks like the battle for 2nd and 3rd could be interesting...sigh.


Yawn is 4 minutes back GC, got passed on the ITT. He's gotta be wondering what the heck is going on.

Vino is MIA. 

Only people hangin won't be there in a week. Others good on climbs don't have the endurance/repeatability of LA, mountains and TT. 

Cool.


----------



## JBergland (Feb 13, 2004)

Stinky Hippie said:


> Is this where we rekindle the stage 8 debate?
> 
> That was perhaps the most dramatic team effort I've ever seen.
> 
> Vino lost 5 minutes. unreal.


For me, this makes stage 8 even more of a missed oppertunity!! The Disco train put the hurt-on everyone, Lance just finished up what was left over.

JB


----------



## kokaku (Jul 14, 2002)

game over, man

the fight is for 2nd and 3rd. at this point, even if someone tried to kidney punch lance (a la Eddy Merckx) - i think lance would block the blow, fly off his bike matrix-style, kick the crap out of the guy, and land on his still pedaling bike, clipping in to tear the legs off his stunned opponents (only to be fined 100 euro by the powers-that-be for using legs in a non-cycling manner).


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*A few observations......*



francois said:


> Stage 10 - Tuesday, July 12: Grenoble - Courchevel, 192.5 km
> Results
> 
> Provisional
> ...


1.) Wow
2.) Following it on the net, sounds like the Team really came thru
3.) Basso may be feeling the effects of the GIRO.......I think he will continue to lose time.
4.) Levi looks like he is podium bound
5.) It's a shame rasmussan isn't much of a TT'er. However, as rasmussan continues to try for KOM points, Discovery is going to have to be more attentive, which should make things interesting.
6.) I was most surprised at Landis........I really thought he had a chance to surprise people and go for a podium spot.
7.) Valverde continues to be a surprisingly good climber.

Len


----------



## darkwing duck (May 18, 2004)

Lance Armstrong !!!!



Anybody else got any questions about his form now???????


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

T-Mobile a team full of lieutenants.


----------



## wheelsucker (Jul 10, 2002)

*same old story..*

can you say "7"?. Fight is probably going to be for 2nd and 3rd.

So now that we know who's going to win the tour; how about the vuelta? Are the spaniards(that lost big time) going to start taking it easy for the vuelta?


----------



## WD11 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Horner 20th*

I don't know his overall after this stage but he did a pretty good job.


----------



## DreaminJohn (Mar 21, 2004)

*Please don't take offense, but,*

Anyone who doesn't think that Disco was sandbagging on Stage 8 has rocks in their head.


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

What happened to Popo? The velo news play-by-play said he was asked by Lance to push harder but never mentioned it after that.

I'm not Lance lover (or hater) but I wish he won the stage as he proved that he completely dominates his opponents.

Jan - Arrgh. More of the same. I'm sure we'll here crash injury excuses from the Jan apologists but the guy just doesn't seem to have any fire. Granted, it's tough to compete against LA. It'd be nice to have some competition. Maybe we can get Pantani back from the grave and coke him up a bit.


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

Len J said:


> 1.) Wow
> 2.) Following it on the net, sounds like the Team really came thru
> 3.) Basso may be feeling the effects of the GIRO.......I think he will continue to lose time.
> 4.) Levi looks like he is podium bound
> ...


1. Team Discovery is weak
2. Lance's form in the mountans is very much an open question, after his performance at Paris-Nice and Tour of Georgia
3. Phonak will beat Disco climber boys in TTT by over a minute
4. Team Discovery is too tired and disorganized
5. T-Mobile will keep attacking with Kloden Vino and Ullrich until LA cracks, and he WILL crack.
6. Basso can out-time trial Lace, easily! He improved so much, as was obvious from Giro
7. Vino will gain 5 minutes on Lance by attacking him in the mountains
8. Disco boys are weak in the mountains
9. CSC and T-Mobile will gang up on Lance and leave him well behind
10. Climbing specialists like Heras, Beloki and Mayo can easily get a few minutes on Lance in the first day in the mountains

Ok, so I am a bit sarcastic, but those were overall themes of the internet boards in the past couple of weeks. Similar to previous 6 years, every June. Simoni will show Lance what the real climbing looks like. Gonzales DeGaldeano knows that Lance is weak. It's finally Ullrich's year! Hype, hype, hype...


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

DreaminJohn said:


> Anyone who doesn't think that Disco was sandbagging on Stage 8 has rocks in their head.



No, No, No, during the rest day Johan taught them how to climb.


----------



## KrisKees (Jul 2, 2005)

*Disco delivers carnage*

Lance looked great on the bike during this last climb CLASSIC. Rasmussen was awesome and in the interview after said he was now eyeing the GC!


----------



## mb168 (Jan 3, 2005)

Len J said:


> 1.)6.) I was most surprised at Landis........I really thought he had a chance to surprise people and go for a podium spot.
> Len


Other than a good TT at the TdG, what made you think Landis had a prayer at the GC?

Please don't take that as an attack, I just can't imagine Phonak having any shot at GC, not this year at least, they haven't been there in any race.


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

Literally, this is what happened.

Lance cycles up to Popo.

Lance looks at Popo, tells him something. It appeared he was literally yelling at him.

Popo goes balastic, puts forth an attack only to be burned out 30 seconds later and dropping off, along with Ullrich et al.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Call me a blockhead. I think Disco was just caught off guard in Stage 8 and, given the nature of the stage, didn't feel the need to put in a big effort to establish it's dominance. If Armstrong was seen to have been in trouble I think they might have tried to move to the front. There was simply no need. I don't think it was scripted the way it happened, therefore they weren't sandbagging, just playing their cards carefully.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Results of the Stage 1 ITT

174 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank 3.14

What's he smoking? Do they test for it?


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

Poor Vino.... everyone should take a page out of Lance's book and just keep their mouths shut.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Unbelievable stage. Wish I'd gotten cable for it again this year, but we're going to be out of town for the last half of the Tour, so it didn't seem to make sense. Of course, now it looks like the Tour'll be effectively over by the time we leave. 

Surprised me that Heras cracked like he did. I wonder if he's trying to peak for the Vuelta, and may not be in his best form right now. Basso's crack was another surprise. 

Rasmussen....he might make this thing interesting if he could TT, but losing 3 minutes in the prologue isn't a recipe for success.

As others have noted, Horner is definitely a surprise. I don't really follow SDV at all, but it's kind of amazing that their top-placed GC guy right now didn't even have a ticket to the Tour until a couple weeks beforehand.

Floyd....shoulda given it another year, man.

KOM jersey....I still think this thing is a joke. The KOM is wearing yellow.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Kom*

No, the real KOM is wearing Polka Dots. Did you forget Rasmussens ride yesterday? He surely deserves to be called a great climber. At least right now. He isn't doing suicide attacks to get points and drop off...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

darkwing duck said:


> Lance Armstrong !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else got any questions about his form now???????


Who questioned it before? He was the strongest in the 1st TT and showed no signs of weakness on the Alsace on stage 8.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*?que pasa en espana?*

Mayo and Basso crack like eggs, as only Valverde, el "todo-terreno" a la Bugno, is the only Spaniard (or anyone, for that matter) to follow Lance up the hill and contest the stage. 

It seems to me that the "pure climber" philosophy might need to be re-visited. But that's a question for next year, of course, after the Boss is gone.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Mel Erickson said:


> Call me a blockhead. I think Disco was just caught off guard in Stage 8 and, given the nature of the stage, didn't feel the need to put in a big effort to establish it's dominance.


Blockhead.

I agree. If they wanted to show weakness, they would have kept at least one person next to Lance for a "bike swap" type emergency. That would have shown team weakness but not exposed them to the danger of UNPLANNED events. Probably a combination of several things, including off day, off guard.


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

633 said:


> Unbelievable stage. Wish I'd gotten cable for it again this year, but we're going to be out of town for the last half of the Tour, so it didn't seem to make sense. Of course, now it looks like the Tour'll be effectively over by the time we leave.
> 
> Surprised me that Heras cracked like he did. I wonder if he's trying to peak for the Vuelta, and may not be in his best form right now. Basso's crack was another surprise.
> 
> ...


Heras wasn't really a surprise - I mean, I'm still not sure how he was EVER considered a GC contender for the Tour. Basso was a bit of a surprise.

Honestly, Horner isn't a surprise at all. If you followed his track record domestically, he's always been a very talented rider.

Landis is crazy... You're right, he should have waited another year... Disco would have been his train to drive in '06.

You know who REALLY surprised me today? Christophe Moreau.


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*E Tu, Vino?*

I like Armstrong, but my hopes are somewhat betrayed with Vino's performance today. I was hoping for some aggression from this guy today. I think he's the closeest thing we have to the late ballsy Il Pirata, bravery-wise. 

Oh well, maybe season he'll have the Discovery train pulling for him. He's effectively written off the French teams who were intereseted in him and T-Mob is looking pretty stale at this point.

Disco Vino. That would be cool.


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

I was really hoping that Vino was going to lite it up today... oh well is right.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

633 said:


> Floyd....shoulda given it another year, man.


GIven what another year? Riding in support of a rider on a team where he didn't feel comfortable and wasn't valued rather than switch to a team to ride in support of a rider where he did feel comfortable and had a good chance at a shot as team leader in the future? What's the big advantage in that?


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

In yesterday's L'Equipe Vino was quoted as repeating rumors that he has an offer from Disco. I am not implying that he was asked to drop back by Bruneel, but perhaps he knew that if he impressed everyone with his attacks in the first 10 days he might get a $$$ offer, and now that he has the offer, he doesn't have to kill himself.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Stinky Hippie said:


> Is this where we rekindle the stage 8 debate?
> 
> That was perhaps the most dramatic team effort I've ever seen.
> 
> Vino lost 5 minutes. unreal.



Ooop! I guess Vino's team leader stock has dropped, eh??


----------



## mb168 (Jan 3, 2005)

asgelle said:


> GIven what another year? Riding in support of a rider on a team where he didn't feel comfortable and wasn't valued rather than switch to a team to ride in support of a rider where he did feel comfortable and had a good chance at a shot as team leader in the future? What's the big advantage in that?


I don't think he "wasn't valued" at USPS, they discussed it during the interview last year with Lance that they knew he had offers and they were going to try to work something out. He didn't leave to be anything more than Tyler's(remember him?? ) domestique. He just inherited Tyler's slot, or at least a shot at being the GC man. At the beginning of the Tour Phonak was saying they weren't even sure if Floyd or Botero might be their GC guy and saw it as a benefit to have to possible guys.

I don't think Floyd will ever be anything more than an excellent domestique. It's hard thinking of him trying to put someone down on an attack or outsprint them to the line and then pump his fists like McEwen or arms outstretched celebrating like a Boonen or Armstrong. Last year Lance tried to give him a stage and he let Kloden by and Lance chased him down after Floyd slowed up to win the stage that Kloden thought he was softpedaling to victory in. The way Phonak looks this year, I don't know if he would have been enough to help Tyler or not.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I read......*



mb168 said:


> Other than a good TT at the TdG, what made you think Landis had a prayer at the GC?
> 
> Please don't take that as an attack, I just can't imagine Phonak having any shot at GC, not this year at least, they haven't been there in any race.


somewhere pre tour, that Landis Power to weight ratio was above the magic 6.7 kilos/watt and that he appeared to be gaining strength pointing at the tour. Remember, Armstrong really hadn't shown that much prior to the Tour either. I read both their results asa naturl progression to be peaking at the tour.

After the performance he put in the last week of last years tour, and then his move, I just expected more.

Len


----------



## katooom (Aug 25, 2003)

*A shout out for Horner!*

Kudos to Chris for hanging tough. 
Stage 10: >20. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 03:59
GC: >24. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 09:05
Considering his teams weakness in the TTT, not bad at all.

Also, you just gotta like Rasmussen.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

*LA didn't need to win ...*

lance didn't need to win today to show his total dominance, he pretty much did it without being greedy and grabbing the stage. i don't doubt that he gifted valeverde the stage, as well he should have. nevertheless, _total_ dominance.


----------



## mb168 (Jan 3, 2005)

Len J said:


> somewhere pre tour, that Landis Power to weight ratio was above the magic 6.7 kilos/watt and that he appeared to be gaining strength pointing at the tour. Remember, Armstrong really hadn't shown that much prior to the Tour either. I read both their results asa naturl progression to be peaking at the tour.
> 
> After the performance he put in the last week of last years tour, and then his move, I just expected more.
> 
> Len


You don't think Armstrong showed us anything climbing Brasstown, or pulling Danielson to Brasstown? How about the Dauphine', I read Floyd was there, but don't remember him actually playing in the game, maybe he wason the bench. 7 minutes behind Lance I think in the final warmup for the Tour, he should have been right up Lance's tail the whole time, if he could have stayed there.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*I can dig it!*

Three guys NOT named Basso, Ullrich, Vinokourov, Kloden, etc. showing the way to the top with Lance is a great thing. Whether you like Lance or not, you have to believe his presence was a surreal experience for those three kids who are very much still proving themselves. A Tour that offers exciting new challengers (whom we don't know everything about yet) is a fun Tour in my book. 

I wish Levi and Cadel could have hung in a little closer, but after last year's Vuelta and now this I'm becoming quite a fan of both Valverde and the Chicken. Mancebo certainly lacks "panache" on the bike but you certainly can't question his heart.


----------



## JBergland (Feb 13, 2004)

DreaminJohn said:


> Anyone who doesn't think that Disco was sandbagging on Stage 8 has rocks in their head.


A Pro team does not sandbag by leaving their leader entirely alone!!!!

JB


----------



## Shockee (Feb 12, 2004)

*deja vu all over again*

Like last year, the race was won in one early mtn stage (just before I arrived in France last year, so I missed it).

I'm not sure that Basso and Ullrich are totally out of it yet, but with Lance's additional accelerations coming AFTER they had drifted off the back I can't see anyone having form to equal LA whom can also time trial.

I was suprised to see LA go for the stage win. Classy move, but unnecessary.

If Rasmussen can develop some TT power, look out for him on or atop the podium next year. I love this guy!


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm on the west coast so I got up this morning intending on going for a run, eating breakfast and catching a bit of the live coverage and then biking to work the long way (hour and a half). Well, I was all ready to leave when my wife got up and asked me to help with our 8 month old. While he played, I setted in to watch some more.

I caught the crest of the climb to Cormet de Roselend. Things really heated up after the peloton regrouped after the descent. Discovery got out front and pushed the pace. Phil and Paul were making it out like Disco was trying to chase down the break because Periero (sp?) was up the road and he was within five minutes or so of Lance. But really, Disco was looking to take control of the yellow jersey. Disco's big flatland riders were at the front doing a three man rotation driving the peloton. Those three really drove things until the road turned up. They dropped off the front and the next four Disco riders kept the pace blistering as rider after rider got shelled out the back.

About the time they started the climb to Courchevel, my wife told me I could get going but I was glued to the tube. I had a nine o'clock meeting, a 25 minute ride to work, and also had to take a shower at work but I figured I'd have time.

Early in the climb, Vino and Jan were right behind Lance but Vino fell off early. I wasn't really surprised. As the hill rose, the Disco climbers peeled off one by one (meanwhile spitting Jan and Basso out the back) until only Lance was left with a few other climbers. Still Lance drove the pace looking to bury the competition. Finally, Lance showed his mortality by letting Rassmussen, Mancebo, and valverde take a turn or two at the front. But every time Lance felt the pace lag, he got up front and pushed it.

With about .8km to go, Rassmussen tried to take off but he didn't have enough left and the otehr three covered him easily. A moment later, Lance took off for the finish with valverde close behind. Valverde came right around him at the finish but he accomplished his goal of keeping Rassmussen from getting enough in time bonuses to get the yellow.

Compelling riding. I still managed to get to my meeting just on time ...


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

633 said:


> KOM jersey....I still think this thing is a joke. The KOM is wearing yellow.


It would be impossible for Lance to be KOM. In order to wear the polkadot jersey, you have to be able to do things like Rassmussen did in stage 8 and 9 -- going solo over a bunch of climbs to amass points. The peleton isn't going to let a GC contender do any such thing. That means his team would have to control every stage with climbing and put him in the front. Then he would have to attack the big climbs like he did today -- only every time, not just tactical times.

It ain't going to happen.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Landis*

I never though Floyd was going to amount to much in this tour, something along the lines of Roberto Heras. I actually thought Floyd held is own today and has a legitimate shot at a top ten finish which is pretty darn good for a guy that was not even a sure leader of his team. Also I thought Levi did well and has an outside shot at the podium. Remember both of these guys are decent time trial riders while the same can not be said of Rasmussen, and probably Valverde and Mancebo. 

Baring a crash or illness, Lance will have to have a really bad day in the mountains with either Basso or Rasmussen putting on the ride of thier lives to make up enough time to have any real shot. It could be yellow all the way to the 24th for Lance.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

katooom said:


> Kudos to Chris for hanging tough.
> Stage 10: >20. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 03:59
> GC: >24. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 09:05
> Considering his teams weakness in the TTT, not bad at all.
> ...



Yes, Horner!! I jumped in joy every time I saw him in the lead pack. Last year, he was racing for a local team (webcor) "changing clothes in his own car" as he put it.

He got injured this year and was hanging out with Klasna in Auburn as late as this spring. Then he won the mountain finish at Tour of Switzerland.

What a year!

fc


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

*funny*



kokaku said:


> i think lance would block the blow, fly off his bike matrix-style, kick the crap out of the guy, and land on his still pedaling bike, clipping in to tear the legs off his stunned opponents


Hilarious! It would then make the BMW top 25 list, 1 slot after he avoided DISASTER with Beloki a few years back (he actually did jump off the bike, over a small revin (sp), then back on the still pedaling bike, stunning oppenents).


----------



## wirespeed (Jul 4, 2005)

DreaminJohn said:


> Anyone who doesn't think that Disco was sandbagging on Stage 8 has rocks in their head.


Seconded. 

Guess Paolo was telling the truth.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*Commentating was spectacular!*

Phil Ligget had sooo many gems on the final climb. I started writing them down but I left them at home. Anybody remember them? I'll post some later.

francois


----------



## erik99 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yup, LA has it by the throat. Alot of work ahead for the Disco boys.

He even had time for an evil eye or two (Photo ©: Roberto Bettini/www.bettiniphoto.net):


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

*Implying anything or not*

You're still slandering the man. Shouldn't he be able to have a bad day without having people claiming he was conspiring with Discovery or is lazy and unprofessional?



MaRider said:


> In yesterday's L'Equipe Vino was quoted as repeating rumors that he has an offer from Disco. I am not implying that he was asked to drop back by Bruneel, but perhaps he knew that if he impressed everyone with his attacks in the first 10 days he might get a $$$ offer, and now that he has the offer, he doesn't have to kill himself.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Jan*

Well i am the odd man out here as i didn't think Jan had a bad day. Especially considering that he has severly bruised ribs that make it harder to breathe. I think he did really well; the problem is that disco and Lance set a blistering pace that even none of the "pure climbers" could handle. Honestly I think if everyone knew the pace that was going to be had today, most of them would have stayed in bed or on the bus this morning!


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

erik99 said:


> Yup, LA has it by the throat. Alot of work ahead for the Disco boys.
> 
> He even had time for an evil eye or two (Photo ©: Roberto Bettini/www.bettiniphoto.net):


Man, I know it don't matter what you're wearing when you've got the legs to rip apart the pack the way Armstrong can, but he sure looked more menacing in the USPS kit.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Mel Erickson said:


> Results of the Stage 1 ITT
> 
> 174 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank 3.14
> 
> What's he smoking? Do they test for it?



I am fairly certain he wasn't trying that hard. I noticed folks with other jersey aspirations (like Boonen for the green jersey) were soft-pedaling in the prologue Time Trial.

fc


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

francois said:


> I am fairly certain he wasn't trying that hard. I noticed folks with other jersey aspirations (like Boonen for the green jersey) were soft-pedaling in the prologue Time Trial.
> 
> fc


I'm not sure how you can softpedal at 29-30 mph....


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> No, the real KOM is wearing Polka Dots. Did you forget Rasmussens ride yesterday? He surely deserves to be called a great climber. At least right now. He isn't doing suicide attacks to get points and drop off...



I think Rasmussen's KOM performance in this tour has been more impressive than those by
Jalabert and Virenque during any given previous year. If he can keep recovering like he has he could be the first KOMer to consistently climb with elite group on all the big mountain stages in many years.


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Horner is his team's GC guy.*

He is the highest placed Saunier Duval-Prodir rider at 24th. The next guy is 40th, another 5 or 6 minutes down. Maybe he'll crack the top 15.


----------



## unchained (May 8, 2002)

*Valverde is the man.*



wipeout said:


> Armstrong... is DA MAN. Period.


Three guys finished with him. They even shared in the pace making. And one of them beat Lance clearly in the sprint.

Valverde is the man today.


----------



## peter1 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Why so harsh on Floyd?*



633 said:


> Floyd....shoulda given it another year, man.


Blame a certain "twin" in Boulder or Marblehead. Floyd did not sign up to be the leader; rather it was thrust upon him, and he is doing the best he can. Phonak may be leading the ProTour but they have made something of a hash of the TDF, and I don't think you can lay it at Floyd's feet. For instance, why was Pereiro up the road on a suicide mission. And how did half the team get shelled in the TTT? 

Realistically, if every Phonak rode out of their gourd, Floyd or Botero could be top 5. As it is, they are 10th and 11th. Not so bad, considering Phonak's top 2 riders (and their rogue red blood cells) are watching the race on TV somewhere.


----------



## wirespeed (Jul 4, 2005)

I haven't seen anything in years from Botero that indicate he could place top 5 in a grand tour.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Expanded Coverage!*



unchained said:


> Three guys finished with him. They even shared in the pace making. And one of them beat Lance clearly in the sprint.
> 
> Valverde is the man today.


Expanded coverage starts tonight at 8:00 est. Take another look at it. Yes 3 other guys finished with him, but they DID NOT share the pulls. There were a few occasions when lance dropped back on purposed or waved them up: and on all these occasions, the pace slowed so much (as noted by paul and phil as well) that lance was forced to take over and keep up the pace that dropped almost everyone in the first place.

My opinion (and i think i have mentioned this, but writing a lot and don't remember) is that at the end Lance sprinted to gain time on Rassmussen (he knew he couldn't keep up after Rassmussen's previous attack failed) and to see if Valverde had something left in the tank. When lance saw he was right with him, he decided that it wasn't worth sprinting for especially since he had done all the work up the climb and he backed off.

That's my opinion (except for the "sharing pace part" that's fact) and my $.02--peace


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

????? You're not serious, are you? He made a nice effort, but LA did most of the work. He put his foot down. Valverde enjoyed the ride LA gave him.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

unchained said:


> Three guys finished with him. They even shared in the pace making. And one of them beat Lance clearly in the sprint.
> 
> Valverde is the man today.


Valverde got the win fair and square but to say he "shared" in the pace making is ridiculous. Just like Kloden a few days ago, LA was most concerned about time, not stage wins. Valverde did a great job of sucking his wheel to the top. Tomorrow will be fun to see who still has the legs to match.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

At least we can agree here  As you said, LA was pushing the pace for time. The others were hanging on and saving themselves for a possible stage win. I would be very surprised of Rassmusen can keep it up. He must have zero body fat. He may really burn out soon, if he trys to keep this pace going.


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

*"Oops sorry about that,*

I dropped the hammer." LA.


----------



## kinglouie (Dec 14, 2004)

*Doesn't appear too good for Jan, but,*

I'll say this. Even though he gets dropped, Ullrich is usually one of the last to hang on. And then, he limits his losses. It won't be spectacular, but I'd guess that he will slowly but surely ride himself back into the top eight at least. Maybe even the top five if a couple of the others crack. The same for Leipheimer if he doesn't crack.
School was in session today for stage 10. I have to wonder though, how much Discovery has left in them.


----------



## KrisKees (Jul 2, 2005)

francois said:


> Phil Ligget had sooo many gems on the final climb. I started writing them down but I left them at home. Anybody remember them? I'll post some later.
> 
> francois




I agree. It was a treat. I started a thread with a few I remembered......."the Devil's joined in and thats never a good sign"


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

MaRider said:


> In yesterday's L'Equipe Vino was quoted as repeating rumors that he has an offer from Disco. I am not implying that he was asked to drop back by Bruneel, but perhaps he knew that if he impressed everyone with his attacks in the first 10 days he might get a $$$ offer, and now that he has the offer, he doesn't have to kill himself.


That has to be one of the stupidest things I've ever read. The better Vino does in the Tour, the more money his manager will be able to demand. Vino lost a crapload of money today.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

How ironic todays stage began with the wolf protesters. Lance's ride was like a wolf slaughtering little lambs.


----------

